# Proven Aiptasia eating Copperband Butterflyfish



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking for this one particular fish that has a "proven record" of consuming aiptasia.

If you think that your tank is clean out of aiptasia & afraid Copperband might be starve off aiptasia buffet, pls. PM & maybe we can work a "transfer" fee ...

Much Thanks!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

My copperband and Tinkeri are both apitasia eaters but not for sale or loan. I'd venture to say 99.999% of Copperbands will do the job but you need to have a plan to feed them when the apitasia is gone...and based on what ive seen, they make short work of any apitasia outbreak. 

Check with Coral reef shop, I think they had some recently.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Can they be taught to eat other stuff once the atapsia is gone?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Norman said:


> Can they be taught to eat other stuff once the atapsia is gone?


Guaranteed they will suck up live black worms like spaghetti


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Bullet said:


> Guaranteed they will suck up live black worms like spaghetti


Hmmm... Nothing else?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Live black worms are a sure thing for the CBB as it is familiar to them. Mussels and clams can be fed to them as well but that is a whole other nightmare IMHO. 

Mine was eating mysis when I bought him from Reef Boutique and took to LRS reef frenzy when I started feeding it to my tank. I no longer keep live black worms since everyone in the tank eats LRS. Don't count on them adapting to flakes or pellets.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Live black worms are a sure thing for the CBB as it is familiar to them. Mussels and clams can be fed to them as well but that is a whole other nightmare IMHO.
> 
> Mine was eating mysis when I bought him from Reef Boutique and took to LRS reef frenzy when I started feeding it to my tank. I no longer keep live black worms since everyone in the tank eats LRS. Don't count on them adapting to flakes or pellets.


Thanks for the info... I was planning on getting it at the Reef Boutique anyways I was most impressed with that store when I visited it. Perhaps he will have one already eating LRS. Does he sell it as well?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tbh, I don't know. I gave up going to RB because it wouldn't be opened whenever I dropped by. I'm funny that way, I like frequenting businesses who are open during their posted hours of operation /rant. 

But Canada Corals should be stocked now, I spoke to Dan a week ago and he was making an order. Black worms should be the first thing you get though. Dragon aquarium next to aquatic kingdom carries it as well as AquaPets in Scarborough. A little goes a long way, target feed the copperband with a eye dropper and he'll get used to the feeding method. Otherwise the other fish will eat it all before he has a chance.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

You might want to check with Carl at Carl's Aquarium (forum name Carl on this site ) 
He QTs his fish for 2 week minimum so he has to be feeding them something


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

Coral Reef Shop had a few copper band eating frozen brine when I was there a few days ago. I know a few people have had good luck there.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

sully6956 said:


> Coral Reef Shop had a few copper band eating frozen brine when I was there a few days ago. I know a few people have had good luck there.


Excellent thanks!

Where is it located?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

A sharpened screwdriver works wonders for aiptasia. Just dig them out of the rock and use a small siphon hose to suck them out the tank. Dunzo.


----------

